# Bands that you lost love for



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

What are some bands you used to really love but now they just feel old and in inspiring to you .

I hate to say it because I loved the led zeppelin mothership album but it just seems blah 😑

so I guess I have to say for me it’s zeppelin


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

That's a long list for me but front and center would be The Doors. Huge fanatic when I was a young'n, now... short of hearing "the end" while watching Apocalypse Now I just don't want to hear any of it.

RHCP would fall into that list too.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

The Doors and Bob Marley. Years ago I went bikepacking around Australia and New Zealand and it seem that they were the only two bands anyone listened to. Thirty years later and I still suffer fatigue any time I hear them.


----------



## Relic (Mar 19, 2011)

Well, in high school I was a tremendous fan of Aerosmith. But round about the time of Pump I lost interest. They brought in outside writers and their sound changed. If not their sound, then their aesthetic. And at some point Tyler became a parody of himself. Joe is still cool, but.

That first set of six or seven albums, whatever it was, right up through Night In The Ruts, was stone classic.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Don't like to pick on a Canadian...or was he a Brit for a bit but I liked Bryan Adams early albums. Last twenty-five years, couldn't name a tune.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

bw66 said:


> The Doors and Bob Marley. Years ago I went bikepacking around Australia and New Zealand and it seem that they were the only two bands anyone listened to. Thirty years later and I still suffer fatigue any time I hear them.


I second Bob Marley, although I will still listen to it a bit. Once I discovered Toots, Bob kinda took a back seat.


----------



## Noodles (12 mo ago)

There are a ton but the one that comes to mind is Triumph. 

I still think that Emmett's a fine guitarist and they all seem like great guys in that doc on Crave, but I just can't listen to them anymore.


----------



## hondamatic (Feb 5, 2019)

The Smashing Pumpkins.
As a '90s kid, I loved them growing up... but now I find they're too much, and I can't stand Billy's voice anymore.


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

Hendrix... 🥺
South Saturn Delta is probably the only album I still listen from time to time... because of the instrumental songs.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

I was a huge Bruce Springsteen fan growing up. Had all the album's up to Tunnel of Love, saw him live every chance I could. And then I got tired of him. The same themes over and over, the gravel screech, it just got to be to much. The country stuff he's flirted with has been better, but his imagery still seems stuck in a time warp (some of the folk country I write could be accused of the same ;-)). Having said that, I have watched the Netflix movie and Western Stars. Haven't seen the latest as I don't have Apple TV.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I am so stuck in what I listened to as a kid in the 70's that I still listen to most of it today. I can't think of any artist that I wouldn't spin and listen to again. I'm sure there's some I just can't think of any. 
Now if we're talking about bands who's material I liked but later material not so much, Queen would be number 1. Queen II was my favorite album and I preferred their heavier sound, They started to get more commercial with Night at the Opera but I was still a big fan up until Day at the Races. Anything from Day at the races back to Queen 1 are my favorite an all still get regular listening. Most of the catalogue after that I don't pay much attention to until they're last Made in Heaven. It was kind of a critical failure but I really like that album.


----------



## LifeOnJazz (Aug 25, 2021)

I was a big Red Hot Chili Peppers fan in the 90's... dug all their albums... but I struggle to get through a song now without changing it. I can't handle Anthony's vocals. They were a pretty creative band at the time but now, especially their newer stuff, all sounds a bit recycled and forced. Blood, Sugar, Sex, Magik is still pretty special though. Funk-rock at it's best.


----------



## Pierrafeux (Jul 12, 2012)

I have to say Rolling Stone.........we are far away from Beggar's Banquet, Let it Bleed and Sticky Finger.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

hondamatic said:


> The Smashing Pumpkins.
> As a '90s kid, I loved them growing up... but now I find they're too much, and I can't stand Billy's voice anymore.


For me it’s the cringe worthy lyrics. Actually, most of Adore is still OK on that front. Still love the walls of fuzz.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Yeah, my list is a mile long too. But my biggest disappointment is AC/DC. A long slide downwards from '83 w/ a few hotspots along the way to hell.


----------



## hondamatic (Feb 5, 2019)

Yeah, the lyrics on Mellon Collie are pretty hard to handle... and the way they're sung. 
Any time a single from that album comes on the radio, I change the station.

But the guitar work, and non-singing-sound, are pretty top notch... even the bass tone. Still have a soft spot for Siamese Dream.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Phish are another band that I lost my love for somewhere along the way as well. I use to listen to a lot, A LOT, of their stuff and now I struggle to really listen to much of any of it. 
They haven't changed, or at least those recordings haven't so I can only blame myself. 

Jane's Addiction too... other than the live recording of "Jane Says" I am not suer I have any room left.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I agree with everyone! Except for the ACDC.. not burned out on them, yet.. or the Allman Brothers.

Seriously... Huge Doors fan as a teenager.. cannot listen at all now.

The big one is the Beatles.. I bought the huge box set of CDs 10 years ago, all their recordings. I played through them, liking them all, but now.. just can't.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I think there's a danger here of the old 'familiarity breeds contempt' sort of thing. Just because something is time warn because someone has heard it a million time doesn't mean it won't inspire many more new listeners after its airtime is gone. I think that has something to do w/ the older tunes getting wicked high downloads lately.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Pretty much over Clapton.

I’ll NEVER tire of the Beatles.


----------



## amp boy (Apr 23, 2009)

Mark Brown said:


> That's a long list for me but front and center would be The Doors. Huge fanatic when I was a young'n, now... short of hearing "the end" while watching Apocalypse Now I just don't want to hear any of it.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

amp boy said:


>


oddly enough, I have never gotten tired of Kids in The Hall


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

It comes and goes with lots of bands. I’ll go on streaks where I listen to them a lot, then they fade for a while. Right now, Radiohead has faded into the background for me after being a favourite for years.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

Kansas
Mellencamp
j


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I find music so tied to emotion, or feeling or something..... that it never really surprises me that I fall in and out of love with certain things. Not a lot of what I listen to is strictly for "entertainment purposes only" although there is a segment of music I love that is for that exact purpose. It is no real surprise to me that I don't really love a band like "The Doors" as much as my 17 year old mushroom fueled self did, although I would never detract from their talent or what they brought to music as a whole. I am just not the same me. 

There are many facets to one's musical identity and I find the bands are only a part of it. The nice thing is knowing that they are always there if the mood should ever strike again. 

I try not to listen to a lot of the same music over and over again, there is just so much to discover and I do not want to miss out on new for memory. I have memories already. That being said.... some of those memories are nice to relive.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Pearl Jam, RHCP, Green Day, Aerosmith, NIN


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I don’t really have an answer for the question. Mainly I just listened to music took what I could from it and moved on. Johnny Winter music still hits me about the same as it it did 50 years ago but that’s about it.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Songs that are over played on the radio.
A band could put out a dozen albums, but radio plays that one song over and over, ad nauseam, year after year after year. 😖


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

There may be a band that I liked as a kid and no longer like, but for the life of me, I can't think of one.

The stuff I loved when I was 14 still sounds pretty god damned good to me.

I still listen to Rush, Yes, Frank Zappa, Queen, Deep Purple, Pink Floyd, Chet Atkins......

Mybe I'm stuck in a rut (or maybe I just had really good taste back then).


----------



## ekim (Apr 18, 2018)

Van halen with Sammy..... loved them in highschool, but now dave is the only guy that still doss it for me. Plus you can't beat Eddie's early tone!!


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Any band in their 20's and 30's i hate you. 😝


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Any band in their 20's and 30's i hate you. 😝


The Arkellls are an exception for me. They became a top 40 pop band but those early records are stunning. Max is, by all accounts, still just about the nicest guy in the world so I can’t be mad at them for making some hay while the sun shines lol.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I'll jump on the Door's. I had their best of on cassette. We all played the crap out of that thing in the 90's. I can't get through any of it now. Except maybe Roadhouse Blues... but even then. 

I don't stop for early Beatles either. I will still listen to the Ballad of John & Yoko, but not I Wanna Hold Your Hand.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

jdto said:


> It comes and goes with lots of bands. I’ll go on streaks where I listen to them a lot, then they fade for a while. Right now, Radiohead has faded into the background for me after being a favourite for years.


Everything from King of Limbs on is very much “meh” for me. At least one tune on each of the late records that I love but that’s about it. The run from the Bends to In Rainbows still gets a lot of play though.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

elburnando said:


> Pearl Jam, RHCP, Green Day, Aerosmith, NIN


NIN was always one of those “this is genius but I’m not too into it” bands for me.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I used to love the old U2 albums. Pretty much since Achtung Baby it went downhill fast for me. Now I rarely even listen to them and am likely to switch radio stations if they come on.

Same with The Police. Everything up to Synchronicity was great, but once Synchronicity came out................thpppppppppppppppt. Nada


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

U2 and specifically BONO - for getting involved into politics without having any clue.
I still like the music, but lost my respect for him and the lyrics.

Similar to Neil Young being so hypocritical and others.

Seems like some musicians are trying too hard to get involved without having any knowledge of subject.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I wouldn't say I've lost love for them but there are bands or albums that I heard enough of when I was younger and don't feel the need to listen to anymore.

The Doors
Led Zeppelin
The Tragically Hip Up To Here
Pearl Jam Ten
Jimi Hendrix
Santana
Blind Melon

Probably lots more


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Arek said:


> BONO - for getting involved into politics without having any clue


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 412928


At least he doesn't lead a country. There are some country leaders that don't have a clue either.


----------

